# Morganton, NC Overmountain Jubilee BBQ cookoff



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck Charlie.  Is it going to be your regular team?  Tell Jo hey for us.  Dont forget the pics and let everyone know about this site.


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 3, 2007)

Good Luck to you!!!!


----------

